# Yep !



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

A great feeling knowing we are definitely drilling this weekend. Everyone melting YOUTUBE servers watching video after video. Charging batteries up, new line on the rods ! Where’s those wool sock !!! Sitting in the shanty, in the living room, thinking , organizing, plotting plans of attack. Checking the jig box, testing the heater and pulling the Mickeys out of storage. We have waited patiently for 2 years for great, extended ice making temps. It’s finally here , and we shall fish !


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Literally just finished all that up, except the shanty in the living room. Headed out in the am to OSP or north.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Man, I'm just so darn happy that we are finally going to have a good ice season again!!


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Kitchen counter yesterday! Can't wait! Good luck everyone be safe.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I cleaned out and re-organized my ice jig box today.............. at work.  Bring it on!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x Bobberbucket


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I'll be headed out to OSP this morning and maybe nimi this afternoon. Woohoo!!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

finished restringing, tying everything up charging batteries, digging out sleds, shanty, heater, propane and chairs...... should be a long awaited fishing weekend!!!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Well I made it out from 9:30 till around 12:30 it was slow going at first caught 10 fish total 1 crappie and the rest were gill's maybe 3 keepers out of the bunch. Drilled around 20 holes and all I can say is it's amazing how shifting a few feet over can produce more hits. After Lunch I went to a private pond and was nailing them! Stopped counting after 30 fish 1 bass the rest were gills maybe 10 keepers out of that bunch. Everything was catch and release yesterday and chartreuse with a wax worm seemed to be the color of choice. Fished mostly 8-10 ft of water and was getting hits about 2 ft off bottom. as soon as the waxie was gone so were the hits.


----------

